# Wavelab speichern mit Filtern?



## karldetlef (27. Oktober 2001)

Ähem, ich hab da ein kleines Problem, wenn ich nälmich mit WAvelab eine Datei aufgenommen habe, und die dann mit mehreren Filtern bearbeitet habe, dann kann ich die Datei zwar als *.wav oder *.mp3 speichern, aber die Filter sind dann nicht drin. Dann kommt einfach die reine Datei, so wie ich sie aufgenommen hab?!?!?!?!
Bitte helft mir!

greetz

Krankmelder


----------



## Kopfballstar (15. Januar 2002)

Ja, das geht.Ich habe das letztens so gemacht: Mal davon ausgegangen, daß du den Filter,als Plugin, in der Mastersektion eingesetzt hast , mußt darunter so ein Button anklicken, ich glaube das heißt Apply, dann öffnet sich irgendwie ein Fenster wo deine Datei als Stapelverarbeitung dargestellt wird.Da wird glaube ich die Datei angezeigt + angewendete Plugins, dann drücke ausführen, damit die Datei neu, einschlieslich Plugs, berechnet wird.Ich kann dir zwar nur vage helfen, aber es geht ungefähr über diesen Weg, ich denke mal das kann dir als Orientierung dienen.
Bye


----------



## tsdrummer (24. Februar 2002)

Kopfballstar hat recht, aber du must nur "suply" drücken wavelab macht den rest alleine.

thomas


----------

